# Portable generator wiring



## Happy Jack (Jan 21, 2003)

To those who know, about how much should I expect to pay to have a transfer switch installed for a 7500 W ? Thanks


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

I can imagine about $1000 for a switch and installation. It think the switch is around 3-$400. A lot of stuf come into play, how far away (wire costs), conduit, etc

You might be able to find someone here to do it for much less.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

I bet with some research you could do it yourself. Look on Youtube and see if anyone has done a video on it.


----------



## JPK (Aug 11, 2014)

Happy Jack;
Sometimes it just pays to have something done by a licensed professional. That does things safely and per code. I think that would be good dollars spent. Just my opinion. The two basic things I know about electricity is. It can kill ya, and it can start fires.!


----------



## UplandnWaterfowl (Jan 3, 2010)

FREEPOP said:


> I can imagine about $1000 for a switch and installation. It think the switch is around 3-$400. A lot of stuf come into play, how far away (wire costs), conduit, etc


Budget for $1000, get a good transfer switch and primary wire is expensive if you have to do a longer run, plus hiring a contractor.



JPK said:


> Happy Jack;
> Sometimes it just pays to have something done by a licensed professional. That does things safely and per code. I think that would be good dollars spent. Just my opinion. The two basic things I know about electricity is. It can kill ya, and it can start fires.!


+1. This is something that you need to get a contractor for, you are going to have to open your meter to do this and have someone that can re-tag/seal it back up. Also, your transfer switch will now become your primary box so there are very specific code regs on this and your inside breaker box will need to be re-grounded differently to meet code. I was going to do it myself but had a contractor friend offer to help, I am good with electrical but knew within 5 min. that I would have been way over my head and really messed it up causing more problems ($$$ down the road) and risking safety to save a few bucks doing it myself.

All said and done I love my set up with a transfer switch, just this week with the ice storm we lost power, within 5 min we had the whole house back up and running 100% and no concern that I was backfeeding the line putting Utility workers in danger.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

To prevent back feeding, you throw the breaker that says "Main". It's usually the biggest one and it's on the top most times.


----------



## Craig M (May 17, 2000)

I'll let you know, I have a bid coming in (hopefully I'll have it today) for this very same thing. I know I can back feed through my dryer line but I'd rather not do that due to fire concerns. I'm not sure if the electrician is going with the 10 circuit trans switch or just doing a straight cut over.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

I just feed in through my AC line, that's good for 60 amps which is more than I'll need.

5 minute hook up, that includes filling with gas


----------



## UplandnWaterfowl (Jan 3, 2010)

FREEPOP said:


> To prevent back feeding, you throw the breaker that says "Main". It's usually the biggest one and it's on the top most times.


Agree; however, what if you forget or someone that is trying to help flips it back on. The beauty of putting in a Transfer Switch is that it is *impossible* to backfeed from your GenSet; additionally, you are then feeding power to your house with the correct wiring to handle the load.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Someone trying to help should never touch anything that critical that they obviously don't know about, unless they have first contacted someone that does.


----------



## Craig M (May 17, 2000)

FREEPOP said:


> Someone trying to help should never touch anything that critical that they obviously don't know about, unless they have first contacted someone that does.


Very true! I want it done right and I also want to be able to list the "feature" to the house when we sell it somewhere down the road.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Craig M said:


> Very true! I want it done right and I also want to be able to list the "feature" to the house when we sell it somewhere down the road.


Wire it wrong and let it burn down. That way you'll get full value for it :lol:


----------



## Happy Jack (Jan 21, 2003)

Thanks for the quick replys. Never considered DIY, switches & outlets is as far as I go. I ask because I have 2 quotes for that and rewire and move a 3 way. Big outfit on tv $600, smaller out of phone book $1150 hows that for a spread ? Only thing the extra 550 would get me a 20 ft power cord. These guys must be doing great since I called 6 and got 2 call backs.


----------



## UplandnWaterfowl (Jan 3, 2010)

Craig M said:


> I'll let you know, I have a bid coming in (hopefully I'll have it today) for this very same thing. I know I can back feed through my dryer line but I'd rather not do that due to fire concerns. I'm not sure if the electrician is going with the 10 circuit trans switch or just doing a straight cut over.


I put in and would recommend the whole house transfer switch, not just a 10 circuit one. My transfer switch is mounted outside right beside my meter and in between my meter and inside breaker box. No cord running inside the house from the GenSet, it plugs in outside and then I can turn on/off the individual breakers to control what I want to run depending on day/night, etc.

I got a big enough GenSet that I can run the whole house, 100% of breakers on day and night and even runs 100% of my barn and my Hot Tub. Of course you have to be smart about that and not run microwave + coffee maker + toaster + washer + power tools all at the same time.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Happy Jack said:


> Thanks for the quick replys. Never considered DIY, switches & outlets is as far as I go. I ask because I have 2 quotes for that and rewire and move a 3 way. Big outfit on tv $600, smaller out of phone book $1150 hows that for a spread ? Only thing the extra 550 would get me a 20 ft power cord. These guys must be doing great since I called 6 and got 2 call backs.






$100 cord at most.


----------



## jakeo (Sep 14, 2004)

FREEPOP said:


> To prevent back feeding, you throw the breaker that says "Main". It's usually the biggest one and it's on the top most times.


R U SERIOUS?
What about Neutral Backfeed?
PLEASE DONT USE ANY OF FREEPOP'S ADVICE HERE.
Btw..Whats your contractors lic #:rant:


----------



## Craig M (May 17, 2000)

UplandnWaterfowl said:


> I put in and would recommend the whole house transfer switch, not just a 10 circuit one. My transfer switch is mounted outside right beside my meter and in between my meter and inside breaker box. No cord running inside the house from the GenSet, it plugs in outside and then I can turn on/off the individual breakers to control what I want to run depending on day/night, etc.
> 
> I got a big enough GenSet that I can run the whole house, 100% of breakers on day and night and even runs 100% of my barn and my Hot Tub. Of course you have to be smart about that and not run microwave + coffee maker + toaster + washer + power tools all at the same time.


That is one of the options the electrician talked about and it's on the table as a avenue to pursue.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

jakeo said:


> R U SERIOUS?
> What about Neutral Backfeed?
> PLEASE DONT USE ANY OF FREEPOP'S ADVICE HERE.
> Btw..Whats your contractors lic #:rant:


Neutral is bonded to ground in the panel.


----------



## jakeo (Sep 14, 2004)

FREEPOP said:


> Neutral is bonded to ground in the panel.


AND??????????
Please re read what you typed.
False info KILLS people

What do you think the bare wire on the line side of meter is?


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

FREEPOP said:


> To prevent back feeding, you throw the breaker that says "Main". It's usually the biggest one and it's on the top most times.


This is what I do. 

Plugged into the panel in the detached garage and backfeed into the house panel. Via 4 gauge underground wire.


----------

